# Yellow Fin trip?  Or other offshore trip?



## CCROLAND (Jan 8, 2011)

I would like to hook up with some guys and go yellow fin tuna fishing. Anyone got anything lined up? If not that, I would love to pitch in on an offshore trip off of Ga. I am down in Southeast Ga and I am wanting to go catch some big fish.


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 8, 2011)

If you want to catch yft you need to go to Venice LA. Capt. Mike (Relentless) is the best out there, and a member here. I can pm his number to you if you want.


----------



## CCROLAND (Jan 9, 2011)

I have his number. I just need a few guys to split the costs to go over that far!!


----------



## crazyjigr (Jan 10, 2011)

Check out underwater expeditions they are moving the "big e" to LA best boat,crew,range ,price I would highly recommend


----------



## crazyjigr (Jan 10, 2011)

Just found out they are not moving the boat You'll have to go to freeport TX if you want to try try them.
Check them out, best deal, boat and crew I've ever been out with.
I usually go on the 60hr trips and do very well w the Yellowfin


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 11, 2011)

crazyjigr said:


> Just found out they are not moving the boat You'll have to go to freeport TX if you want to try try them.
> Check them out, best deal, boat and crew I've ever been out with.
> I usually go on the 60hr trips and do very well w the Yellowfin



60 hours to maybe catch three yft's with 30 plus strangers on a head boat, plus driving all the way to Texas, or a shorter drive to Venice, and catching the same amount of yellows with four or five friends fishing with Mike on a top notch boat, first class tackle, and a 10-12 hour trip. Plus, personal attention from the Cap the whole time. No contest.


----------



## d-a (Jan 12, 2011)

pottydoc said:


> 60 hours to maybe catch three yft's with 30 plus strangers on a head boat, plus driving all the way to Texas, or a shorter drive to Venice, and catching the same amount of yellows with four or five friends fishing with Mike on a top notch boat, first class tackle, and a 10-12 hour trip. Plus, personal attention from the Cap the whole time. No contest.



I have fished both so I feel I can make an Unbiased opinion on this. 


Venice= $1300-1400 a day plus fuel total could be @ $1650-2000 a day.

Big E   = $650 for 60 hours, two days and two nights of fishing

There no doubt that Venice is a great place to Tuna fish, but what the Big E offers is far more fishing opertunity's per dollar spent than any other operation in the South. For 3-4 times more fishing, no hotel cost I will take my chances with 30 other guys.


You can see just how crowded it is in this picture.






d-a


----------



## crazyjigr (Jan 13, 2011)

Venice is a great place to fish, find a way to fish it and it might just turn out to be the best offshore fishing you have ever had.
All the charters down there work hard. Everone has different expectations that some charters can fill and others that DON"T. 
Good luck
Pottydoc, you should join us some time if we do a big e trip I think you'll be very surprised of the high level of quality fishing and fishing folks you'll meet.


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, but no thanks. I'll stick to fishing with Mike. 


Oh yeah, $2000.00 divided by four equals $500.00. Most trips are usually much closer to $1600.00 or so.  And six (not including Cap and deck hand) can easily fish on Mike's Freeman, or on any of the other large cc's that guys run out of Venice. The limit's three yellows however long your out. I've fished plenty of headboats like the Yankee Captains out of Key West. It's a first class operation, but I much prefer the smaller boats, and less people. I especially like fishing with folks I know. On the head boats too many times there one or two jack legs that gotta be a pain. Not saying anything bad about this particular boat, it just isn't for me.


----------



## d-a (Jan 13, 2011)

pottydoc said:


> Thanks, but no thanks. I'll stick to fishing with Mike.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, $2000.00 divided by four equals $500.00. Most trips are usually much closer to $1600.00 or so.  And six (not including Cap and deck hand) can easily fish on Mike's Freeman, or on any of the other large cc's that guys run out of Venice. The limit's three yellows however long your out. I've fished plenty of headboats like the Yankee Captains out of Key West. It's a first class operation, but I much prefer the smaller boats, and less people. I especially like fishing with folks I know. On the head boats too many times there one or two jack legs that gotta be a pain. Not saying anything bad about this particular boat, it just isn't for me.



I completely understand that, but like i said you get two days and two nights of fishing for @ $100 dollars more than one day of fishing will cost you on a charter out of Venice. Yes you only get a 3 Yellow fin limit at both places, but you can keep a two day limits on non HMS species like Snapper, grouper, and Amberjacks on the Big E.

Mikes rates are $1300 a day and most will tell you $350-$500 a day is there normal fuel cost and bigger faster boats will burn more. Of course this time of year it might be less since there only running to the east lump. But then again weather is much less predictable this time of year too.

With the way times are, and being a Fisherman, Im all about getting the most fishing time for my Dollar spent.

d-a


----------



## d-a (Jan 13, 2011)

CCROLAND said:


> I would like to hook up with some guys and go yellow fin tuna fishing. Anyone got anything lined up? If not that, I would love to pitch in on an offshore trip off of Ga. I am down in Southeast Ga and I am wanting to go catch some big fish.



Look me up this summer, Im always looking for an extra crew member to fish with me. I normally run out of DI Alabama and the floaters are only a 65 mile run

d-a


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 17, 2011)

d-a said:


> I completely understand that, but like i said you get two days and two nights of fishing for @ $100 dollars more than one day of fishing will cost you on a charter out of Venice. Yes you only get a 3 Yellow fin limit at both places, but you can keep a two day limits on non HMS species like Snapper, grouper, and Amberjacks on the Big E.
> 
> Mikes rates are $1300 a day and most will tell you $350-$500 a day is there normal fuel cost and bigger faster boats will burn more. Of course this time of year it might be less since there only running to the east lump. But then again weather is much less predictable this time of year too.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm not a fisherman at all.  I mean I only have fished from Walkers to Cay Sal, pretty much the entire Gulf Coast of Fl, the Atlantic side from PC to Key West and back up the other side, the Tortugas, Venice La and a whole pile of other places. Spent more than a little time getting paid to do it along the way on top of it. Also, you posted that "Mike charges $1300.00". Using his first name imlpys you know him.  I just got off the phone with him, and he said he's never spoken to you before. Did you come over here for some particular reason, or did you get banned from THT? 



Just some info for the regulars reading this, da comes to us by way of The Hull Truth Forum. Where he is well known for putting down the charter guys out of Venice while talking up his head boat.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 17, 2011)

Charter and headboats have their place.  I personally like fishing both.  I too have fished pretty much all over.   There aint reason to be cutting folks down for wanting to fish on a head boat or for fishing a charter.  I would be interested on a trip, drop me a line when you you have an idea. I like to jig or pop for tuna, but I am game for just about anything.  The Big E is a fine operation, just as most reputable charters.....


----------



## d-a (Jan 17, 2011)

pottydoc said:


> Yeah, I'm not a fisherman at all.  I mean I only have fished from Walkers to Cay Sal, pretty much the entire Gulf Coast of Fl, the Atlantic side from PC to Key West and back up the other side, the Tortugas, Venice La and a whole pile of other places. Spent more than a little time getting paid to do it along the way on top of it. Also, you posted that "Mike charges $1300.00". Using his first name imlpys you know him.  I just got off the phone with him, and he said he's never spoken to you before. Did you come over here for some particular reason, or did you get banned from THT?
> 
> 
> Just some info for the regulars reading this, da comes to us by way of The Hull Truth Forum. Where he is well known for putting down the charter guys out of Venice while talking up his head boat.



Mike does Charge $1300 plus fuel, If that implys i know him to you then YES i do. I have meet him, talked to him for 5-10 mins but know him i do not. Im sorry i didnt call him Mr. Ellis so you wouldn't have something else to complain about.


If you really want to know, I'm not banned from any forums, my user name is the same on the 5 that i peruse including this one. I actually joined Woody's here before the THT(only joined THT because I bought a boat). I live in Loganville, Ga, so its natural I'm on a local forum like Woody's here and lastly i don't talk down about the charter guys in La just the way they charge for there charters. Pricing a day plus the cost of fuel is ridiculous, from a consumers standpoint, Nothing worse than getting back to the dock and getting hit with a fuel bill twice what was stated as the normal fuel bill(that happened in Venice too by the way)but that can be another thread.

I know your friends With Mr Ellis; get cheaper(if not shared cost) trips from him to help promote his business (just look at all your posts on here when Venice or YF tuna comes up), just like Scott is on THT and several other forums I'm on. If you Know Scott then just ask him about me and what he asked of me. 

Lastly to your demise, I will say this. For the Amount of fishing you get per dollar spent it is hard to beat fishing on the Big E period, end of statement. Is fishing a party boat for everyone, no just like Paying for a charter out of Venice is not for everyone. Its up to the individual to determine what he can afford and I'm not going to look down at any one who is trying to go fishing in today's Economy wither its a party boat or a $1700 a day charter.

Oh and when you call Mr Ellis tomorrow to find out what to say to this, just have him PM me on any of the these forums I'm on including this one. He is a Member here you Know

d-a


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 18, 2011)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Charter and headboats have their place.  I personally like fishing both.  I too have fished pretty much all over.   There aint reason to be cutting folks down for wanting to fish on a head boat or for fishing a charter.  I would be interested on a trip, drop me a line when you you have an idea. I like to jig or pop for tuna, but I am game for just about anything.  The Big E is a fine operation, just as most reputable charters.....


If you read my posts again, you'll see I have never said anything bad about headboats. I've fished on the Yankee Captain boats out of Key West a  number of times, and always had a great trip. Both head boats and charters have their place. DA, however, seems to enjoy putting down the regular charter guys out of Venice. He's well known on the Hull Truth forum for doing just that. Now he's started over here. There's nothing wrong with him promoting the boat, he just doesn't need to knock the way other people fish while doing it. He also has started making this personal, with the "I'm a fisherman" comments. That's the only reason I posted a resume if you will, on my experiance. I have no doubt that there's a bunch of guys on here with as much, or more experiance. 

As for knowing Mike, I've never tried to make that a secret. Anyone who reads my posts on here can tell you that. We've been friends for years, to back when Mike was working in Andros Island in the Bahamas. I recommend Mike because he's the hardest working Captain I know, and runs a first class operation from boat to tacke to terminal gear and everything else. He also has some "small" knowldge about puting fish in the boat. I would recommend him even if I only knew him from chartering.


----------



## CCROLAND (Jan 18, 2011)

Guys, my post was to hook up with some people and do some fishing. Please take your childish arguement elsewhere. Sounds to me I probably would not want to fish with either of you anyways. I own my own business and trashing another person's business is very distasteful. I have talked to Mike before and we were to exchange a hunt for a fishing trip last year but it never worked out. I have no issues fishing with him, I do however have an issue with pottydoc downing another boat and then trying to promote Mike. To each his own with the type of fishing they prefer, just stop arguing on my thread. Thank you!!


----------



## timothyroland (Jan 18, 2011)

i wanna go out with you one day around st marys let me now when we can do that


----------



## CCROLAND (Jan 18, 2011)

I can go any day you drive down here.


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 20, 2011)

CCROLAND said:


> Guys, my post was to hook up with some people and do some fishing. Please take your childish arguement elsewhere. Sounds to me I probably would not want to fish with either of you anyways. I own my own business and trashing another person's business is very distasteful. I have talked to Mike before and we were to exchange a hunt for a fishing trip last year but it never worked out. I have no issues fishing with him, I do however have an issue with pottydoc downing another boat and then trying to promote Mike. To each his own with the type of fishing they prefer, just stop arguing on my thread. Thank you!!



Excuse me, but where did I down another boat? I posted repeated times that I had zero issues with head boats. I've fished the Yankee Captain out of Key West numerous times, always with good results, and an even better time. I simply defended one of my best friends (Mike) when someone else started ragging on him. Especially when he started posting how much cheaper it supposedly is. As I posted, da is well known on the Hull Truth forum for putting down Mike and all the rest of the guys who charter from Venice. Don't believe me, go over there and see for your self. Or, talk to Mike or any of the other Venice guys and see what they have to say about da. And, let me repeat one more time. I have no issues with head boats. In this case, however, I do not believe you'll catch more fish than you would on a charter, you won't get the attention from the crew ( no way 3-4 crew divided into 35 or so anglers treat you like a Cap, or Cap and mate divided into 3-6 anglers) that you do on a charter, and I don't believe it will cost any less (probably a little more) when you factor in all the costs including the extra drive time and expense from the areas 99% of us live in. It's alot farther to Texas than it is to Venice from Ga/Fl/AL. That's the only things I was disputing. DA likes the Big E, good for him. But that gives him no right to come on here and post false info to bash other boats.


----------



## fredw (Jan 20, 2011)

Let's get this back on topic.  Anyone want to go fishing for some big fish with ccroland?


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Jan 20, 2011)

Not to derail this any farther but with hunting season over and the horrible winter weather we are having everyone is a little tense. I have talked with everyone in this thread and things are ok between all parties. Now let's get this back on track and get CCROLAND a fishing trip. With this weather we are having over here we all need a few calm days to get out and kill some fish. CCROLAND good luck in getting a trip out. Still would like to talk about deer.
Capt. Mike


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jan 21, 2011)

Go out of Jupiter Inlet and fish the Bahamas, they are killing tuna right now. Not to far to drive + it's only an hour from the east coast.
I'll send you a few links as soon as I get them.


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Jan 21, 2011)

Just talked to a client that fished over there two days ago. The wahoo were pretty thick and stupid. They didn't mess with the tuna.


----------

